# How can you tell the Age of a Tortoise?



## Vinnie_the_Tortoise (Oct 14, 2013)

Is it true that you can tell how old a tortoise is by the amount of "rings" on its shell. My friend and I were debating how old my new russian tortoise is and she thought you could be able to tell that way. I was just wondering if that was true or not.

Also if that is not true could anyone identify how old my RT is? (I will attach some photos) He is about 4.5 inches long and 2.75 inches wide. If you need more information in order to tell how old it is let me know and I can try to tell you.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 14, 2013)

yes, the rings can offer some help as to how old your tortoise is, but thats nowhere near accurate..since they can grow 1-7 rings per year. theres no way to know how old your tortoise is without knowing the hatch date. their growth can be stunted quite easily, or they can grow way faster than the normal rate. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2013)

It's really kinda not true. There are so many variables that unless you know the hatch date, there really is no way. Maybe in wild tortoises it would be more accurate as they would be growing properly in their own homeland. In captivity there is just to many things that can make it not accurate at all.


----------



## Vinnie_the_Tortoise (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay thanks for the advice! I'm guessing he is young but I guess I will never know! LOL oh well!


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2013)

If you purchased him from a Petco or petsmart, he is likely wild caught and approx. 4-6 years.


----------



## Vinnie_the_Tortoise (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, I did sounds good. He seems to be fine with me picking him up, and touching him (etc.) is that normal for wild caught tortoises? Also when do they typically reach their full size? I've heard between 5-15 years, so obviously I've heard a lot of things, but I was wondering if you could clarify that.
Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2013)

Vinnie_the_Tortoise said:


> Yeah, I did sounds good. He seems to be fine with me picking him up, and touching him (etc.) is that normal for wild caught tortoises? Also when do they typically reach their full size? I've heard between 5-15 years, so obviously I've heard a lot of things, but I was wondering if you could clarify that.
> Thanks!



Tortoises, like most reptiles, have whats called indeterminate growth, meaning they can just keep growing their whole lives. At least within the limits of genetics.

Just like determining age, there is really no way to tell when they are "full" size. Many variables determine growth rate.


----------



## Vinnie_the_Tortoise (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay thanks for you help! I will keep you posted on his growth!


----------

